# More puns



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2009)

a famous book called Great Eggspectations

Nelsons signald flags read England egespects


Sorry folks, you'll have to egg me on to get more unless this is eggsactly enough.

Eggsagerate how funny these are and laugh out loud, it will eggcourage me to more.

OK maybe the yolk is on me


----------



## am64 (Dec 17, 2009)

now we know eggactly what you british libray folk get up to when at work


----------



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2009)

am64 said:


> now we know eggactly what you british libray folk get up to when at work



have you visited us? are you one of our eggsisting regular readers? It gets quite eggciting hre when we are not egging each other on...


----------



## RWJ (Dec 17, 2009)

As puns go these are all white!


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2009)

fgs caroline you scramble my brain sometimes


----------



## Annimay (Dec 22, 2009)

These are the yolks folks!  You just can't beat 'em!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 22, 2009)

This is no yolking matter if you ask me.

Why do people insist on whisking up such a frenzy?

Or is that the eggsact point of it? 

Eggsetera, eggsetera!


----------



## am64 (Dec 22, 2009)

heeeheee x loving this thregg


----------



## Einstein (Dec 22, 2009)

am64 said:


> heeeheee x loving this thregg


 
Me too, but my brain is all scrambled!


----------



## am64 (Dec 23, 2009)

bet no ones heard of the hounslow stired eggy its eggactly what it says on the tin!


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2009)

you 2 are cracking me up


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> bet no ones heard of the hounslow stired eggy its eggactly what it says on the tin!



..


----------



## Einstein (Dec 23, 2009)

I have an idea, but it's very embryonic... 

Sherlock Holmes writes his new case (six of one, half a dozen of the other) could be medium to hard to crack.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 23, 2009)

I wasn't feeling well earlier, but I'm all white now


----------



## am64 (Dec 23, 2009)

noooooo more i am egghausted


----------



## Einstein (Dec 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> noooooo more i am egghausted


 
I thought you egg heads could go all night


----------



## am64 (Dec 23, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I thought you egg heads could go all night



depends what egg you've taken thought youd know that eggstien


----------



## Einstein (Dec 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> depends what egg you've taken thought youd know that eggstien


 
This is all too eggsiting for me  all this talk of eggs, there are so many eggsotic dishes that need an egg


----------



## Einstein (Dec 23, 2009)

They say go to work on an egg. But I'm so eggausted by the time I get there!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 4, 2010)

They said go to work on an egg, I tried it, I was late the shell kept breaking


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Caroline said:


> They said go to work on an egg, I tried it, I was late the shell kept breaking



should be hard boiled caroline!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 4, 2010)

am64 said:


> should be hard boiled caroline!



I'll bear it in mind, it is eggsactly what needs to be done and that's no yolk


----------

